# HELL - Battle of Grozny



## diman (Aug 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;1vbLHlo5xmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vbLHlo5xmU[/video]

you need?


----------



## Bombardier (Aug 23, 2013)

Interesting documentary.
He referred to the Russian forces being small, I must say I would never have thought that would be the case.
how big was/is the Russian forces in Chechnya?

Great vid


----------



## diman (Aug 23, 2013)

The first company in Chechnya was ill-prepared
In the city itself became few troops, the bulk of standing in other places, in most recruits were not enough trained
sorry for bad english


----------



## Bombardier (Aug 23, 2013)

Your English is fine Diman
Thanks for the information


----------



## diman (Aug 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;hFwzi4fon-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFwzi4fon-M[/video]

real fight


----------

